# Good Guys



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Went to the Good Guys show this weekend. Had to pass along one of my favorites...










well, 2 of em... This wrecker was umbelievable!!!



















Wait I change my mind...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That wrecker is the best, the tinker toy lookin boom sets it off! I am sure the ideas are already coalescing into a plan to build one..?!?..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In more heads than one, I'm sure!!! I sure do miss car shows!!! Looks to me like someone had some fun there!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for sharing Randy.

Looks like a beautiful day!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the red zeypher/choptop/droopeye is tops in my eyes!!seems i,ve seen 1 here on hobbytalk somewhere,who could have made that?hummmm maybe post a pic.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Good Guys car shows are the best!

Thanks for posting up the cool pics Hilly Billy top...car show picture taker.

Bob...Shine on...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

testing


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice ones! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You have anymore inspirational pics to post up here RM? I'm always looking for ideas!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep that tow truck is cool! But that yellow Willys looks like a really cool street machine!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Not to step on your post or anything, Hilltop, but they have a real nice show in St. Louis every Easter. I thought everyone might enjoy the pictures I took. Here is a link.
http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/hojoe_inmo/Easter Car Show/
hojoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

hojoe said:


> Not to step on your post or anything, Hilltop, but they have a real nice show in St. Louis every Easter. I thought everyone might enjoy the pictures I took. Here is a link.
> http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/hojoe_inmo/Easter Car Show/
> hojoe


Thanks for the link, HoJoe. Tain't no such thing as too many pictures of extremely cool and inspiational 1:1 cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hojoe said:


> Not to step on your post or anything, Hilltop, but they have a real nice show in St. Louis every Easter. I thought everyone might enjoy the pictures I took. Here is a link.
> http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/hojoe_inmo/Easter Car Show/
> hojoe


No problems here HoJoe!!! Always glad to see cool looking cars!!! It's just inspiration to me!!! Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm watching "the Good Guys" on Fox. Lot's of hot cars.


----------

